# موقع جديد لتحميل Primavera 6



## محمد م السيد (14 فبراير 2008)

مرفق لنكات تحميل الموقع الجديد
للأمانة تم نقل اللنكات من منتدى أخر

http://www.filesend.net/download.php...39314f0faa06b5
http://www.filesend.net/download.php...ffd9306ad680e6
http://www.filesend.net/download.php...bb2cbaa29120ae
http://www.filesend.net/download.php...44da92b8195929
http://www.filesend.net/download.php...8b750b5a8e6ea5
http://www.filesend.net/download.php...107409fb79c034
or

http://mihd.net/fsd84c
http://mihd.net/ogmv97
http://mihd.net/tihbgj
http://mihd.net/fypj8w
http://mihd.net/t5fapi
http://mihd.net/z5arsf


----------



## medhat1973 (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ محمد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م محمد عبد السميع (14 فبراير 2008)

والله برضه لك الشكر وكذلك لصاحب الموضوع الأصلي في المنتدي الأخر


----------



## foratfaris (15 فبراير 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء 
هل النسخة شغالة ام لا


----------



## shemo (15 فبراير 2008)

ما هو ال product code أخي
حتى نستطيع تشغيل البرنامج


----------



## ياسر عبدالوهاب (16 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير..


----------



## م محمد عبد السميع (16 فبراير 2008)

بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع
يا أخواني الكود هو
Ec-c01
وهو موجود في المجلد License علي الأسطوانة


----------



## magda (17 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر
جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس محمد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
الروابط الثانية هى الأفضل
تم التحميل فقط وفى انتظار التنزيل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الاخ الفاضل محمد السيد

و الله الله والله انا مش عارف اشكر حضرتك ازاى، الله يجزيك كل خير، انا الحمد لله و الشكر لله حملت البرنامج و اشتغل و الحمد لله رب العالمين.
ولك الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## إنجينيرو (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
أنا كنت بدور عليه و معرفتش أنزله خالص


----------



## احسان مسلم (18 فبراير 2008)

*جزاكم الله خير ساعدوني*

ارجو المساعده توجد مشكله بعد التنصيب يفشل البرنامج في الربط مع الداتا بيس هل من منقذ
شكرا


----------



## محمد م السيد (18 فبراير 2008)

احسان مسلم قال:


> ارجو المساعده توجد مشكله بعد التنصيب يفشل البرنامج في الربط مع الداتا بيس هل من منقذ
> شكرا


أخى العزيز عادة يحدث ذلك أذا كنت حملت بريمافيرا 5 وبعد ذلك حملت بريمافيرا 6
وفى هذه الحالة لابد من أن تتأكد من إزالة النسخة القديمة وخصوصا نسحة الداتا بيذ وعند التحميل لبريمافيرا 6 تتأكد من تحميل الداتا بيذ الجديدة


----------



## تامرالمصرى (18 فبراير 2008)

ارجو غلطتى منكم حد يعرفنى طريقة التنزيل بالتفصيل علشان اعرف غلطتى فين


----------



## تامرالمصرى (19 فبراير 2008)

الاخ المهندس محمد السيد اللنكات التانية افضل بس ياريت ترفع الرابط الرابع مرة اخرى لانه فيه خلل لو سمحت


----------



## محمد م السيد (19 فبراير 2008)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> الاخ المهندس محمد السيد اللنكات التانية افضل بس ياريت ترفع الرابط الرابع مرة اخرى لانه فيه خلل لو سمحت


أخى بخصوص اللنك الرابع أنه شغل لقد جربت تحميله مره أخر 
فبرجاء المحاولة مره أخر لتحميه وإذا فشل الموضوع أخبرنى وسوف أحمله لك على مكان ثانى


----------



## تامرالمصرى (20 فبراير 2008)

اللنك الرابع فعلا اشتغل معايا لكن البرنامج للاسف بعد قرب الانتهاء من التسطيب لم ينزل بصورة صحيحة واعتقد ان المشكلة عندى فى الداتا بيز التى عجزت ان اجد لها حلا على كل حال اخى اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على ما قدمت وما حاولت به مساعدتى 
على فكرة انا كان لى فى مصر زميل ومهندس عزيز يحمل نفس اسمك لكنه كان مهندس ميكانيكا وكان بيشتغل معانا فى المقاولين العرب


----------



## مهم (21 فبراير 2008)

شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Elassal (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أولا جزيل الشكر علي هذا الرابط و قد حصلت علي البرنامج ( جزاكم الله خيرا)
لي سؤال أرجو الرد عليه للأهمية : هل يوجد منكم احد يا اخواني يستخدم اي من الاصدارات الاخيرة من بريمافيرا (enterprise ( P 4 , P5 , P6 في عمله بالكامل او بالاخص يستخدم التقارير الخاصة به؟


----------



## mostafa elkadi (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير الثواب ربنا اللهم اجعل عمله هذا في ميزان حسناته


----------



## sinan.saad (26 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز لقد قمت بتحميل جميع الملفات وقمت بتنصيب البرنامج لكن توجد مشكله في الداتا بيس 
علما انه لا توجد عندي نسخة اخرى على الجهاز


----------



## boulabeiz_khaled (28 فبراير 2008)

salut tout le monde je vous remercier scincérement pour os offre fructueux


----------



## ابن الاسماعيليه (26 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ------جارى التحميل


----------



## إيهاب الميسيرى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير وخير وخير


----------



## إيهاب الميسيرى (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله ألف خير 
وجارى تشغيل البرنامج


----------



## aa_nice2000 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

أخر الكريم ، السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
في البداية ، عظيم الشكر ، لمن ساهم في رفع البرنامج للإنترنت .
عندي مشكلة ، هي اني حملت البرنامج وكل شي تمام ، بس في شي غريب يظهر معي ، رسالة عنوانه ، 
Current license file is not valid for this version. please contact your supervisor
ارجو انا اجد لها حلا ؟ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وباركته


----------



## ميريام عبد (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## magnum1272003 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedafatah (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قحمص (23 فبراير 2010)

*primavera 6*

عفواً ولكن لم أستطع التحميل فأرجو إرشادي كيف سأحمل برنامج primavera 6من هذه اللنكات
وشكراً


----------



## جاري الهوامل (4 أغسطس 2010)

ياجماعة الخير السلام عليكم اولاً وثانياً بعد فك الضغط يطلع لي برنامج (CD-Creater) اي برنامج عمل نسخ اقراص ليش هاي المشكلة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور* 
*مشكووووو**ووووووووووووووووور*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© *
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا**ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى**العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع**تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووووور*​


*مشكوووووووووور*


*مشكوووووووور*


*مشكووووور*​


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (6 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## جاري الهوامل (7 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوة المشرفون
يرجا الرد على تسائلاتنا مع بالغ الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (20 أغسطس 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## MOSLEM_777 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ehabyahia (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*برجاء اريد البراميفرا p6*

بعد اذنكم اريد تحميل البراميفرا فيرجن حديث شكرا للاهتمامكم


----------

